# CarbonMAX Boots By Wolverine Giveaway on ContractorTalk



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

View attachment 21946


For those of you that may be a member on ContractorTalk.com, I wanted to take a moment to alert you to a boot giveaway posted over there!
http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/enter-win-free-pair-carbonmax-boots-wolverine-216601/


----------

